# What to Wear When Painting



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Came up over coffee, when waiting for my paint order this morning. A bunch of us idiots were standing around in whites of varying condition talking about the usual in a mix of at least two languages. 

Anyhow, a new shipment of whites came in at the paint store as we were waiting. They were on sale for a great price. We all raced to get new ones like chicks trying to collect Beannie Babies. Until I said let us stop this nonsense.

There really is something about HGTV Tanye what's her name painting in heels, designer fashion, and pearls, with Behr on national television that just suggests we should re-think the way we go to work? If we do this for a living. Why shouldn't we start bucking tradition and looking better.

All of us, absolutely all of us took the day off. We think we are going to wear ties and Armani suits to work from now on. 

And we walked to Home Depot and bought Behr paint. 

Just wondering what you were were wearing today.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

why do painters where whites? i never did understand that one.

while painting my house i tend to wear the same thing each time - no sense getting more than one set of clothes covered in various shades of paint if i don't have to. at work i usually wear jeans and a sweater if its cold, or jeans and a polo if its not so cold. pretty low key here =p


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

cellophane said:


> why do painters where whites? i never did understand that one.


Yeah, my point exactly! Some say it was because once most we painted was white and our mistakes would not show. I do not make any mistakes, ever. You could eBay my whites as perfect as the day I bought them. 
Sort of.

I can spot a fellow painter, anywhere as a bubba.

Final answer. It is gang wear and we can be dangerous.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I just wear an old shirt, old shoes & old jeans
Usually a hat too


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

HGTV Tanye 

who is this person? I need to see this for myself


There really is something about HGTV Tanye what's her name painting in heels, designer fashion, and pearls,


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> HGTV Tanye
> 
> who is this person? I need to see this for myself
> 
> ...


Tanye Meme or something like that Chris. If she is not HGTV she is similar. She and Roger stage houses for sale all weekend long. They paint with cheap brushes and she is always dressed cuter than a bug. Sell this house is the name of the show. Almost every episode a big deal is made out of what color of Behr paint Roger has picked this time.The worst is he is not a bad, on the fly interior designer from what I can see. I just wish HD brands were not so obvious in every shot.

I am just jealous by the way. On large projects I have a rather beyond pretty and expert trim painter that works with me spitting forth language as foul as any male painter ever been next to me. I have yet to convince her to show up in heels and designer clothes for work though. She wears painter's whites.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> HGTV Tanye
> 
> who is this person? I need to see this for myself
> 
> ...


Tanye Meme or something like that Chris. If she is not HGTV she is similar. She and Roger stage houses for sale all weekend long on cable. They paint with cheap brushes and she is always dressed cuter than a bug. Sell this house is the name of the show. Almost every episode a big deal is made out of what color of Behr paint Roger has picked this time.The worst is he is not a bad, on the fly interior designer from what I can see. I just wish HD brands were not so obvious in every shot. 

Tanye has the best bangle earrings, and sometimes the cutest shoes for painting of any of the chicks on TV (so says my ex and fashionistista). Other male friends of mine think Candace, Devine Design is hot. Too anorexic looking to me and she never touches a paint brush personally.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> Tanye Meme or something like that Chris. If she is not HGTV she is similar. She and Roger stage houses for sale all weekend long on cable. They paint with cheap brushes and she is always dressed cuter than a bug. Sell this house is the name of the show. Almost every episode a big deal is made out of what color of Behr paint Roger has picked this time.The worst is he is not a bad, on the fly interior designer from what I can see. I just wish HD brands were not so obvious in every shot.
> 
> Tanye has the best bangle earrings, and sometimes the cutest shoes for painting of any of the chicks on TV (so says my ex and fashionistista). Other male friends of mine think Candace, Devine Design is hot. Too anorexic looking to me and she never touches a paint brush personally.


 
You really mean this girl is painting?? Man, I really need to see this!:whistling2:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Never saw her looking quite like that, but yes.

Show is "Sell This House!"

Your cable network must have it?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Sort of along the same lines: There is a business here called "Two Women Stripping", it's really two women who do wallpaper and interior painting. _Supposedly_, and *I *have not seen them, they show up for work in "Daisy Duke" cut-off jeans and cropped shirts. Someone must like their work as I see their signs in the front yards of high-dollar homes here. Whatever it takes to get the job, David


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

I took this off another web page. 

"""But it turns out that nobody seems to know the answer for sure, but there a lot of theories. I found many of them in a survey done by the International Brotherhood of Painters and Allied Trades.

One theory holds that the custom of painters wearing white began in 18th-century England when buildings commonly were whitewashed. Another idea says that it began in the early 20th century when union painters adopted white as their uniform to set themselves aside from non-union workers. The union guys used to wear white clothes with black neckties as a symbol of their professionalism.

The theory I came across most often says that the most common color painters deal with is white, and they also deal with a lot of other white stuff such as plaster and spackle, so they wear white clothes so the splotches don't show. A painter in blue jeans is going to finish the day looking a lot messier than a painter in white.

Does bleach get paint stains out? I'm not sure, but if it does that would be another good reason for painting in white.

And last but not least, white is a symbol of cleanliness. It leaves the impression the painter is going to do a nice, neat and tidy job without getting paint all over himself and everything else,""""""

Myself,,,,,,,,,,, I wear painters bibs. Summer time I can get away with darn near nothing under them, winter time I can wear as much under as needed, then when I am done for the day I just have to peel off my bibs to my street clothes and am good to go.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

diykc said:


> I wear nothing. That way it just washes off and I don't ruin anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you don't have anything that could get ruined while wearing nothing.:whistling2::


sorry, but _that _was just too easy:laughing:


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

chrisn said:


> You really mean this girl is painting?? Man, I really need to see this!:whistling2:


By the way, she's Tanya Memme, host of A&E's _Sell This House_. (Nice photo... :whistling2


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ok guys, let's keep it "G" rated.... this is a family forum.

DM


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I got rid of the suggestive comment posts.


----------

